

Windows Phone Market Share up 23.5% in Europe - ojosilva
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/07/30/windows-phones-big-july-market-share-ticks-up-23-5-in-europe/

======
rahulthewall
As the article itself states

>Of course, it’s easy to grow by large percentages when one’s market share
remains limited.

It still is a jump from 1.36% to 1.68%.

~~~
digitalengineer
My thoughts exactly. Makes for nice headline and lot's of clicks though.

------
mtgx
I hate misleading titles like these. The base is very small to begin with so
any sort of jump in sales will seem "significant", even though it's not. The
whole WP7 market share is even smaller than it was when it started 2 years
ago, at under 2%.

------
Toshio
Most likely Stephen Elop is buddy-buddy with the clueless CEO of a large
company who probably went "Yes, we'll take 200000 handsets for 50 eurocents
apiece to distribute to our employees, thankyousir."

